# Max cpuid value limit



## bazzhard (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a Asus p5e3 Deluxe motherboard, which currently doesn't have a OS installed. 

I turned on the PC and it told me to go into setup, which I did. As soon as it had completed this it told me something about editing some of the settings in the BIOS for the CPU. So I did.

Managed to enable the Max Cpuid value limit and now when I turn the PC on the monitor doesn't light up.

Is there any way to resolve this?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2010)

Reset the BIOS by pulling the CMOS battery, or there might be a jumper/button somewhere to do that.  When you go back into the BIOS, leave that setting alone.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 19, 2010)

It would help if you post your system specifications. Do it in the user CP on this forum.


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 19, 2010)

When I first changed this setting, it displayed an Intel image but some of the image was missing and it would stop there.

Then I tried removing the battery and removing the jumper. After that the screen would no longer power up.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2010)

bazzhard said:


> When I first changed this setting, it displayed an Intel image but some of the image was missing and it would stop there.
> 
> Then I tried removing the battery and removing the jumper. After that the screen would no longer power up.



Sorry if I wasn't clear, but you will need to put the battery back in and put the jumper back in its original possession or the board will not boot, by doing one or both, it resets all the BIOS settings to defaults.  In all my years of OCing and building my own systems, I have never changed that setting.


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 19, 2010)

@Black Panther System Specs are now up

@Dark2099 Yes both are back on the motherboard. I do feel a bit of an idiot for changing the setting. Just don't really see what I can do to fix this. I just hope it's a problem with the motherboard and not the processor.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder if that PSU has enough power for your system and that isn't a problem, what graphics card are you running?


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 19, 2010)

I think it's suggested you run a 400w PSU.

Graphics card is a Radeon HD 4550 that includes 512mb of ddr2 ram.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 19, 2010)

Did you unplug the power supply when you pulled the battery?


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 19, 2010)

I didn't unplug it but there is a switch on the back of the PSU which I turned off...


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 19, 2010)

Try doing that same stuff, but unplug the cable from the psu as well.


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay I've now tried that, still not working =/


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 20, 2010)

look for c-mos jumper on motherboard set it to 2/3 pin, remove battery, unplug 24 pin, plus 4 pin cpu connector wait 5 mins, plug everything back in, if no go, try another psu or mem in one slot at a time, its trial and error at this point


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

How come you are so sure it was the "Max Cpuid value limit" that caused that?
Also, you said that you changed some settings in the BIOS, which ones?

I always leave the CPUID limit option in it's default value because first, I know what it does and nowadays it doesn't apply to roughly all of the cases and second, the motherboard manual clearly specifies you leave it in it's default value...which is disabled.

Clearing the BIOS is a simple process. Just follow this steps:



_JP_ said:


> - Shut down the PC;
> - Unplug the PC;
> - Wait 5 minutes (usually enough time for all of the capacitors to discharge);
> - Press the Power on button. This will discharge any remaining electricity in the PC without turning it on;
> ...



That should do the trick.
As for the PSU, I guess if the system doesn't hit full load the PSU might take it...but I have my doubts.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 20, 2010)

bazzhard said:


> When I first changed this setting, it displayed an Intel image but some of the image was missing and it would stop there.
> 
> Then I tried removing the battery and removing the jumper. After that the screen would no longer power up.



The PSU is under powered (or defective), or the bios is corrupt.  Like the others suggested, test with another PSU if possible.


----------



## somebody (Jun 20, 2010)

"Max Cpuid value limit" has nothing to do with stopping your graphics working. 

Try putting your graphics card in a different slot or a using a different card.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2010)

bazzhard said:


> I think it's suggested you run a 400w PSU.
> 
> Graphics card is a Radeon HD 4550 that includes 512mb of ddr2 ram.



A 300 watt supply is recommended for those cards, so the 350 you have should be adequate, unless it has taken a dump and gone bad.  If you have or can get access to another supply try it; if you know how to test one; get a multi-meter\psu tester out and test it.

It is, also, possible the video card, memory, motherboard, monitor cable, or human error is the problem.  

Un-plug\dis-connect any devices not needed to boot (DVD\CD, hard disk, audio cards, usb devices (sticks, hubs, dvd\cd, floppy drives, harddrives, bluetooth, etc.) and try, if it works with devices disconnected, plug one in at a time until it doesn't work.

Check all your power connectors, re-seat the video card, ram, etc.

I don't know which monitor or connection you are using, but check and make sure it is set for the type of output from the card, if it has the option (vga, dvi, etc.).

Test your ram or try booting with one stick at a time, like Corduroy_Jr mentioned.



somebody said:


> "Max Cpuid value limit" has nothing to do with stopping your graphics working.
> 
> Try putting your graphics card in a different slot or a using a different card.



^+1 agreed^

The MAX CPUID value limit has no efffect on the boot up process, all it does is report (false) CPU info ( 03h) to the OS for compatibility of  Pentium 4 (HTT) in old OSes, such as, Windows 95\98\ME.  As you had no OS installed it had nothing to do.

When, and if, you re-set the bios it would have defaulted back to the correct setting.

You need to be a Sherlock Holmes and do some detective work.  Goodluck.


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be buying a new PSU and testing it in the following week.

As for the bios being corrupt, there is no way of fixing this, right?

The only setting I changed in the bios was enabling the max CPUID.

Thanks for all your responses!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, go for the PSU and see if the problem relies there.

But, I still got to ask, from all of the options in the BIOS, especially the ones you should change after the 1st boot, did you go straight to that one and change it??
Are you installing Windows 95/98/NT/Me?

I still doubt the BIOS went corrupt, but even if it did, you can order new BIOS chips from some stores. They sell new chips with BIOS already in them for this cases. There are other ways, of course, but they require electronics knowledge and can get quite on the complex side.


----------



## bazzhard (Jun 20, 2010)

The only other option I changed was boot from the disc drive before the floppy. But straight after I changed the Max cpuid and that's all I did.
I am not installing any of them windows, hadn't got near to the stage of installing windows either.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

Alright then.
My last question would be, did you read the motherboard's manual?
Because I'm pretty sure it said not to change that last option.

Anyway, if the problem ends up not being the PSU and it really is the BIOS that went corrupt (not going into POST/beeping), look for something like this: New BIOS chip.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 20, 2010)

bazzhard said:


> I will be buying a new PSU and testing it in the following week.
> 
> As for the bios being corrupt, there is no way of fixing this, right?
> 
> ...



The symptoms indicate a corrupt a bios "it displayed an Intel image but some of the image was missing", sure hate you have to buy a PSU and don't have another on-hand for testing.  I'm not sure of your location but Biosman ships internationally for $5.00 US (shipping only) to most countries if you can't find a chip close to home.  There are instructions at the site for removing the chip as well.

Biosman
http://www.biosman.com/


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> I still doubt the BIOS went corrupt, but even if it did, you can order new BIOS chips from some stores. They sell new chips with BIOS already in them for this cases. There are other ways, of course, but they require electronics knowledge and can get quite on the complex side.





starams5 said:


> The symptoms indicate a corrupt a bios "it displayed an Intel image but some of the image was missing", sure hate you have to buy a PSU and don't have another on-hand for testing.  I'm not sure of your location but Biosman ships internationally for $5.00 US (shipping only) to most countries if you can't find a chip close to home.  There are instructions at the site for removing the chip as well.
> 
> Biosman
> http://www.biosman.com/



Unless he has a surface mount setup for extracting and soldering the devices, he does not want to replace the bios chip.  It is soldered on the board.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, I really wasn't counting with a soldered chip. Even my cheap-ass motherboard comes with PLCC socket for the BIOS chip.
I think this is just a design flaw from Asus.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Wow, I really wasn't counting with a soldered chip. Even my cheap-ass motherboard comes with PLCC socket for the BIOS chip.
> I think this is just a design flaw from Asus.



It is no design flaw, most vendors solder the packages to the board to eliminate this problem:

(hardware)	chip creep - Gradual loosening of an integrated circuit ("chip") in its socket as a result of expansion and contraction during the normal heating and cooling cycles of an electronic system, combined with vibration, e.g. due to cooling fans. The chip can loosen to the point that poor electrical contact between chip and socket reduces the signal quality, causing failure. Pushing chips back into their sockets can cure such symptoms temporarily. Permanent solutions include soldering chips directly to the PCB and clipping the component into the socket (as on some in-line memory modules.

The same phenomenon can affect anything plugged into a socket but not held securely in place, e.g. a circuit board plugged into an edge connector on a motherboard or backplane can suffer "card creep".


----------



## starams5 (Jun 20, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Unless he has a surface mount setup for extracting and soldering the devices, he does not want to replace the bios chip.  It is soldered on the board.
> View attachment 36434



Then he'll have to RMA the board (or return it).  You're right, it is soldered on.  Thought all the P5xxx boards had removable chips, but not this one.....what a pain in the butt.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

95Viper said:


> It is no design flaw, most vendors solder the packages to the board to eliminate this problem:



Hmm...I had no idea. Still, that must happen only on rare occasions. That's a situation that I've never heard of (not saying it doesn't exist).
But I agree with Starams's opinion, it is a pain if the BIOS goes bad and it makes thing more difficult for the costumer (if it's out of warranty, to pay the fix and wait the whole time).


----------



## starams5 (Jun 20, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Hmm...I had no idea. Still, that must happen only on rare occasions. That's a situation that I've never heard of (not saying it doesn't exist).
> But I agree with Starams's opinion, it is a pain if the BIOS goes bad and it makes thing more difficult for the costumer (if it's out of warranty, to pay the fix and wait the whole time).



I agree, rare occasion.  People just push the chip back down into the socket if it's an issue.  If its still loose after pushing the chip back into the socket, the socket was defective to begin with.  I personally have never owned a board with a loose chip/socket, this has never been an issue.


----------

